# Please help.



## Nickel17 (Nov 12, 2011)

So after it taking me a couple attempts to root my device (stupid drivers) I was finally able to root the device using KFU. After I made a backup using TWRP and flashed the eyecandy rom, awesome right? I then flashed CWM as it is what I am used to and made a backup. I am a crack flasher so I wanted to try another ROM out and didn't like it so I tried to restore eyecandy and all hell breaks loose, I get stuck in a bootloop and have yet to recover from it. I figured that it was bricked and tried to use the Kindle Unbricking Utility and since I didn't know what the problem was I chose flash Amazon Update. This apparently didn't take and now I am not able to mount anything (see attachment). Am I totally screwed? I also realize that I did some stupid things so try to take it easy on me. Thank you in advance for all of your help.


----------



## Nickel17 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another picture that may be useful.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I may be wrong but i think you can sbf it back to stock. I have a 602 sbf file on my desktop but it's been so long I'm not sure if I actually used it or not. But since you can make it into cwm I'm going to venture to say all is not lost try wiping data/factory reset, wipe system, dalvik, cache and try to flash a ROM again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

